# للبيع بالجملة جينزات جاب أصلى



## ksashoppin (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*جينزات جاب أصلى*
جينزات جاب
أصلي GAP
صناعة امريكية





























*أقل طلب 10 قطع
سعر القطعة 90 ريال سعودى
**KSAshopping
KSA SHopping
هدفنا راحتك و إرضاؤك
قناتنا على اليوتيوب
ksashopping's channel - YouTube
تابعنا على الفيس بوك
KSAshopping - Welcome | Facebook

تابعنا على تويتر
https://twitter.com/#!/KSAshopping
تابعنا على فليكر
Ksashopping's photosets on Flickr

للاتصال على:
0565624256
0542903162
*​


----------

